# Malaysian Trumpet Snails in a planted tank?



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Malaysian Trumpet Snails in a planted nano tank.
OK? or not a good idea.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

From plantinverts:

The Malaysian Trumpet Snail is actually a benefit to any aquarium for several reasons. It will not eat your plants at all. This snail also will not "muscle" your shrimp off of food meant for the shrimp. The Malaysian Trumpet Snail feeds on detritus and leftover food that is underneath the substrate. It actually burrows in the substrate and moves around throughout. You will rarely see this snail during the day. Occasionally it will emerge from the substrate. A cool thing is that sometimes you will see the substrate move and you will know that there is a Malaysian Trumpet Snail underneath doing its cleaning duties.

They're like perfect clean up crew, just don't overfeed too much or the population will explode. It's great for sand substrates as the digging allows plants to gather more nutrients. However, if you plan to have a carpet then I'm not sure if they'll ruin that.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info.
I just wasn't sure if it was a good idea to introduce something into a planted tank that would
be burrowing around by the plant roots, but, it sounds like they would be OK.


----------

